# PPPoE problems



## flegma (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi!
I followed this tutorial for setting up my PPPoE connection. Instead of xl1, I used rl0. I got the following error message. The ifconfig output looks like this. Thanks in advance!

Error photos.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2011)

According to the first screen you have a syntax error in your configuration file ('missing colon'). You should probably check that first..


----------



## flegma (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks! That worked. I just had to put some spaces at the beginning of lines. Now I get other error messages

```
Working in ddial mode
Using interface: tun0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are not error messages. The first two are informational, the third is a warning that can be ignored.


----------



## flegma (Jun 28, 2011)

Reading more into this forum, I found out that I need to do a DHCP configuration. The rl0 IPv4 address is set to 10.x.x.x, but I get an error message that it is not a valid IPv4 address.


----------

